# Windows xp fährt nicht runter



## Day_Moon (2. August 2003)

Nu...ich bin neu hier und deshalb sach ich erst mal 'juten tach an alle, die es hören wollen'

Mein XP professionell fährt nicht mehr runter. 
Das heißt: Klicken auf 'PC ausschalten'--->klicken auf auschalten--->'Pc-auschalten-menü verschwindet'--->alles so wie vorher.
es passiert also gar nix. ich kan  meinen pc nur durch netzstecker ziehen auschalten. Dat is aber bekanntlicherweise nicht besonderst gesund für den Computer. Tja...meine kumpels miene, dass das am bios liegt, aber genau sagen können sie mir das nicht. mein dateisystem is FAT32 und ich hab nen athlon XP 1600+.
Bitte helft mir :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:!!!!!!!


----------



## Carndret (2. August 2003)

Es kann sein, dass Windows auf die Beendigung einer Anwendung wartet. Bei mir ist es auch manchmal so, dass sich die explorer.exe nicht beendet. Irgendwann kommt bei mir allerdings ein Fensterchen in dem der Prozess nach ein paar Sekunden beendet wird. Schau mal welche Anwendungen alle laufen oder welche sich beim Starten laden.
Sart->Ausführen...->msconfig eingeben Enter drücken und dann bei Systemstart schauen welche Programme sich da laden. Vielleicht ist eines dabei das nicht mehr existiert oder Teile davon gelöscht wurden. Schau einfach welche Programme du davon nicht benötigst (z.B. irgendwelche Registrierungsprogramme). Das macht nebenbei auch den Start etwas schneller.
Falls das nichts hilft schau mal nach den Laufenden Diensten. Es kann sein, dass da einer dabei ist der das Problem verursacht. Du kennst ja die Programme die auf deinem Rechner drauf sind. Im Taskmanager steht dann ja immer die exe-Datei bei den Prozessen.
Wegen den BIOS-Einstellungen wüsste ich jetzt nichts.


----------

